# 2005-06 expectations: Tracy McGrady



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Thought I'd start a series of threads to see what our expectations are for each of our players for next season. 

Let's begin with our team MVP - *Tracy McGrady*








http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tracy_mcgrady/index.html

_Last Season:
As expected, Tracy's scoring average has dropped since joining Houston, but he's shown improvement in just about every other aspect of his game. More importantly, he showed a lot of heart and determination, leading Houston to the 5th seed in the West and carried the team behind his back for our series against the Mavs._

Next Season:
I have high hopes for T-Mac. I think we all realize that he is a special player, and has the skills to become the best in the league. If he can play at the level he displayed in the playoffs all of next season, he will definitely be a MVP candidate next season. 
Stats prediction: 79 games, 27.6ppg, 6.0rpg, 5.5apg, 1.8spg
1st team All-NBA, 3rd or 4th in MVP voting


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

well, I see 05-06 MVP in his future

around 27ppg 7rebs and 6asst

All-NBA 1st team
All-Defense 2nd team

all while leading the rox to the WCF


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

T mac will be a first team all NBA.
Defensive player of the year
All Star MVP

Pretty good year T Mac


----------



## houst-mac (Aug 7, 2004)

T-Mac is going to be huge at next season. He is going to make 28ppg, 6,5rpg, 6apg, 1,65spg and 1.02 bpg. If we get new PF Houston is going to be second in West and Tracy will finish as his careers first MVP award.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tracy McGrady

27.2 ppg
6.4 rpg
5.5 apg
1.4 spg

If he's a SF (like I suspect), then he will be competing against Duncan, KG and Dirk. I think he's 2nd team All-NBA.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Tracy McGrady
> 
> 27.2 ppg
> 6.4 rpg
> ...


I think we saw what happened the last time he competed with Dirk. Dirk no longer belongs in that category. And even if he has to compete with KG and TD, who says he won't get it over KG considering the Wolves aren't looking any better?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

When I wrote that, I also had left out Lebron, who was also 2nd team all-NBA (at forward). He's got stiff competition that's for sure. I didn't say he couldn't be first team. I said he's competing with those guys for first team and I don't think he'll be first team. That doesn't mean he can't. It just means I don't think he will get voted over them.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'd expect him to be All-NBA First Team.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

hitokiri315 said:


> T mac will be a first team all NBA.
> Defensive player of the year
> All Star MVP
> 
> Pretty good year T Mac


i cant imagine tmac getting defensive player of the year. its not that he cant defend at that level, but not over the course of the season while carrying the bulk of our offense. he wont beat out guys like duncan, artest, bowen, or wallace.

i predict 27.5 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 6 apg.
all nba first team (second if wolves turn things around)
all defensive 3rd team
i'm not bold enough to predict mvp voting


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

28.4 PPG
8.1 RPG
6.7 APG

MVP
All-Star MVP
First Team All-NBA
First Team All-Defense


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

T-Mac is so underrated in thi sleague. Its ridiculous. Just like other Rockets, he just gets ignored.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Thats was true during the regular season, but during the dallas series people where comparing him to Michael Jordan. Even with the horrifed Game 7, people are going to be paying more attention to him and the rockets next season.


----------



## HoleyDish (Jul 14, 2005)

MVP is unbelievable.
mcgrady shuold be better so that he can be unbelievable.
but now, he is not~~~~~~~~


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sherwin said:


> T-Mac is so underrated in thi sleague. Its ridiculous. Just like other Rockets, he just gets ignored.


He's certainly not underrated in this board, over 50% agreeing he'll be next season's MVP!!

And whoever voted for "Poor Man's Kobe Bryant" better come forward!!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

27.1 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 5.8 apg, 1.9 spg

All-NBA 1st team

MVP? not next season


----------

